# Daniels wing plow



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

16 ' Daniels wing plow . Asking $4500


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

You have a contact number?


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

cj7plowing said:


> You have a contact number?


Sent you my number


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

Sold.......


----------

